# Pleasure and sweetness in the cross



## MW (Feb 21, 2010)

Thomas Boston (Works, 8:227):



> There is a certain pleasure and sweetness in the cross, to those who have their
> senses exercised to discern, and to find it out. There is a certain sweetness in a man’s
> seeing himself upon his trial for heaven, and standing candidate for glory. There is a
> pleasure in travelling over those mountains, where the Christian can see the prints of
> ...


----------

